# Jasper's gone :( Now how to help his brother cope?



## gingerspice (Oct 29, 2015)

I woke up this morning and found him. It didn't even seem real. I had to shake the cage several times before my brain registered that he's actually dead  Lucifer was laying near him and came to greet me at the front of the cage like nothing happened. I know he'll eventually get lonely and depressed and I want to do everything in my power to keep him happy and stimulated. What do you guys do to keep the other cage mates happy when one of your little guys pass? This is my first time in this situation so I have no idea what to do.


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

Awwww, sorry for your loss. How old was he and how old is lucifer?


----------



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

I am so sorry for your loss gingerspice 

It has been recommended that when you have one male in a cage, getting two young boys together will help with the older one in providing comfort but then the littles can entertain themselves when Lucifer wants to chill. Hope this helps.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss. You might see some obvious depression in Lucifer but treats and extra love are sure to be appreciated by him.


----------



## gingerspice (Oct 29, 2015)

Ratloved said:


> Awwww, sorry for your loss. How old was he and how old is lucifer?


Thank you. They're both 1 year & 5 months


----------



## gingerspice (Oct 29, 2015)

rottengirl said:


> I am so sorry for your loss gingerspice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought about that, but I don't know if I can handle getting more rats just to go through this again in another 1-3 years  so I don't think I'll be getting any more, at least not for a while.


----------



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

gingerspice said:


> I thought about that, but I don't know if I can handle getting more rats just to go through this again in another 1-3 years  so I don't think I'll be getting any more, at least not for a while.


That makes a lot of sense


----------

